# Need Sub replacement/addition help



## Deezer (Sep 3, 2008)

I asked this question in another forum but though you guys might have another opinion
I have a psb subsonic 6i which I love,but would like more house shaking bass.I was looking to add another 6i sub for more spl but trying to find a used one for sale is a search in itself.
For one,I like used gear to get the best bang for my buck and was looking around some of the forums classifieds to find a better sub (more output),so my question is what is an upgrade over my psb 6i?


I've seen a mfw 15 for 400.00 with a replaced amp and some as low as 300.00.I'am already aware of the mfw 15 problems.
eD A7-350 for 550.00
eD A5-350 for 550.00
Hsu vft-mk3 for 525.00 
There are more deals out there so which one of these would be an upgrade?Depending on distance from mid ohio I don't minde a roadtrip so I already figured in to save as much money as I can to not have to pay shipping.Once again trying to get the best deal/bang for my buck.my living room is 15x20x8 with the backend of my 20 opening up to my kitchen/dinning room.i will in time move to a dual sub setup to realy get my house shaking during intense HT watching


----------



## Deezer (Sep 3, 2008)

500.00 is pretty much at the top of my limit,I'll check svs,I like them but what I can afford is their nsd-12 which from what I gathered isn't far off or if not the same as my psb 6i


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 12NSD is better than what you have now. A friend of mine has one and just loves it.
The PSB is rated down to 29Hz the 12 NSD goes down to 18Hz and is a much larger box.


----------



## Deezer (Sep 3, 2008)

Here's the 6I review that I read befor purchassing,http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/speakers/663/seismic-subs-page9.html
Will I notice much of a differance?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Deezer said:


> Will I notice much of a differance?


Absolutely! The SVS sub is much larger and heaver. The 6i is rated 110 dB at 62 Hz Those numbers seem very suspect for a cabinet that is that small. 62Hz is also very high The SVS will defiantly out preform the 6i at the much lower frequencys where you want it.


----------



## Deezer (Sep 3, 2008)

I see they have a pc12-nsd for 500.00 B-stock.
See there is another side to this story,MY WIFE!!!She doesn't mind my my hobby as long as I can justify my spending(geating the best deal/and performanse).If she doesn't hear or notice a noticable differance to justify spending 500.00,I'll never hear the end of it.
I haven't seen the driver in the 6i yet,but I do think the nsd driver looks heavy duty,which I like.What is your take on the nsd12 vs an ed a5-350,seems as robust as the nsd driver and all with a bigger woofer, 15"
were as the nsd has a 12"


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup, The ED a5-350 is a nice sub as well and would not disappoint I even think a fair bit better performance than the 12 NSD due to its larger driver. Do you have space for such a large sub because the box is larger also?


----------



## Deezer (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes I do, and the best thing is my doesn't care if the box is too big,just as long as it does the job and I'm happy


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You might as well go with the ED A7-350 as you said its used for the same price as the ED5 right? its an even better sub.


----------



## Deezer (Sep 3, 2008)

Ah,that5 was from a guy selling them in Al,and from what I hear they are no longer up for sale.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Deezer said:


> Yes I do, and the best thing is my doesn't care if the box is too big,just as long as it does the job and I'm happy


What about building one??? ....I'm sure that with $500 you can make a good sub (I build a SonoSub with $300, add another $200 for the amp and you're good to go) :innocent:


----------



## Deezer (Sep 3, 2008)

I have thought about it,but I'm not sure on my wood working skills plus I don't have some of the tools.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Deezer said:


> I have thought about it,but I'm not sure on my wood working skills plus I don't have some of the tools.


:T

To me the easiest you can build (as I did) is a SonoSub :innocent:

Just need to cut a couple of round pieces for the top and bottom and you're done (maybe a friend can help you or just pay somebody to cut the pieces for you, then you just need to buy the sonotube).

Good luck.


----------

